# top 2 burleys??



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

what are your top 2??

looking to try some new burleys, other then butternut and some haunted bookshop (a long time ago) I have stayed away for this tobacco.

Am I missing out??


P.S, are burleys mostly aros?? or are some of them straight up??

Thanks to you all!!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

prince albert and classic burley kake,which has cocoa rum and a touch of anise it is better tastin than the pic of girls but in your pic looks


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

Prince Albert and Peterson's Sherlock Holmes are 2 of my favorite Burley blends.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

C&D Bur/VA/Pers are my favorite Burley blends.
Like Old Joe Krantz, Haunted Bookshop, Night Train, etc. 
For straight Burley, ya can't beat Solani Aged Burley Flake.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ABF would be number one.
Number two would be a toss up between Moe's Confetti and Carter Hall.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

ABF is probably the best straight non-aro burley there is. That stuff is tasty.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Peretti Somerset Slice, Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Mac Baren's navy flake is a Burley/VA/cavendish, as is there Mixture flake and I really enjoy the nutty element burley brings to both.

Tilbury from Esoterica is primarily a VA blend, but the burley in it really shines as it slow smolders, choco-nutty when at it's best.

I have found burley blends to be growing on me lately, and I will move that ABF up my TAD list now. (that's a solid 6.5 if you're counting Jim)

edit: Marble kake was on my mind, but is not a burley lol, edited it out


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lots of good Burley's out there. Be it OTC's or others, we Burley Lovers have a good variety.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> I have found burley blends to be growing on me lately, and I will move that ABF up my TAD list now. (that's a solid 6.5 if you're counting Jim)


It's still only a disorder, not a disease, so far at least. I too am thinking about ABF, but I'm afraid where that might lead.

There's always Sir Walter Raleigh and Sugar Barrel, too. Some like SWR better than PA. I'm not one of them, but it's still a worthy smoke. User Name just sent me some Sugar Barrel, but I haven't given it a whirl yet.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Old Joe Krantz and Carter Hall are my faves.
Classic Burley Kake and Gatlinburley are close seconds.
I once loved Aged Burley Flake, but I've seen what seems to be some quality control issues from tin to tin and I'm not cellaring more.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the recommendations so far. I have to get me some of this Solani Aged Burley Flake you all are harping about. sounds tasty.I went into a walgreens and I picked up what looked like their last MM corncob and a small box/pouch of Carter Hall.I might as while take the classic approach into the world of burley tobacco! thanks again.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Edgeworth Slices and Charter Hall!


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

My two favs: C&D #103 Big n' Burley, Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> My two favs: C&D #103 Big n' Burley, Solani Aged Burley Flake


Two 4-star ranked tobaks! This has to stop. I don't NEED any more tobacco! Hear that!? Recommend stuff I've tried or have already, okay?


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Two 4-star ranked tobaks! This has to stop. I don't NEED any more tobacco! Hear that!? Recommend stuff I've tried or have already, okay?


They are my favs, 4-stars or not, I didn't look at TobaccoReviews. Relax friend, life is too short...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> They are my favs, 4-stars or not, I didn't look at TobaccoReviews. Relax friend, life is too short...


Just joking, Luigi! I'll probably wind up with a $100 worth of this and that before long and manage both of those with free shipping and some other tobacco I can really do without. :lol: (I think I already bitched about the ABF on this thread. )


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Peace Jim! The very first Burley I loved is an italian OTC, the ETI Forte (I can't post links at the moment, but you can found it in TR). A very delightful and very strong blend of several burleys and kentucky from italian plantations. Twenty years ago when I was at Univ. I could smoke these baccy on the morning but now I would give a try only after a good meal... Salud!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> Peace Jim! The very first Burley I loved is an italian OTC, the ETI Forte (I can't post links at the moment, but you can found it in TR). A very delightful and very strong blend of several burleys and kentucky from italian plantations. Twenty years ago when I was at Univ. I could smoke these baccy on the morning but now I would give a try only after a good meal... Salud!


My first burley was the humble PA, and not so long ago! I started smoking "the good stuff" (the English and Danish tins) right off the bat in college and didn't discover PA and Carter Hall until 50 years later!


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

freestoke said:


> My first burley was the humble PA, and not so long ago! I started smoking "the good stuff" (the English and Danish tins) right off the bat in college and didn't discover PA and Carter Hall until 50 years later!


Actually, I prefer much more Bu-Va-Per (eg. Kingfisher, C&D Old Joe Krantz, GLP Barbary Coast) and Bu-Va blends (eg. Stonehaven, JF Germain Dark Flake, Ogden's Gold Block) rather than Burley straight ones, that are too monotone for me. Salud.


----------

